# Organizing your springboards (or home pages, desktop, etc.)



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I hate the name springboard, personally.  Somehow it doesn't fit the iPad right.  But I digress...

Well, so Apple says I'm up to 56 apps on my iPad currently.  No wonder I'm having trouble finding what I want when I want it!  So after mucking about with different configurations again, I thought I'd see if anyone else had ideas on how best to organize this darn thing.

Right now, I'm limiting myself to four springboard pages, titled in my head as follows:

Home (utility and productivity apps, along with a couple that I just plain use all the time but don't have room for on my dock, like MLB At Bat)
Games
Reading (all the reading apps, Zinio, cookbook apps, etc.) 
Misc/Photo (Apps that I rarely use or don't use at all but can't delete, + Photos, Photoshop.com app, PhotoPad, Art Studio)

In the dock currently:  Safari, Mail, AIM, Notebooks, Settings (I'm always turning BT on and off, or adjusting brightness), and TaskPro

I keep feeling like there's got to be a better way, but so far I haven't found it.  I need to try using Spotlight search more often I suppose to see what I can pull up with that.

Anyone else want to share how they've got theirs set up?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have found that organizing mine alphabetically works best for my simple mind. Of course I have to admit that I have never been really big into organizing anyway. LOL I have 4 FULL pages of apps also. 
In my dock I have Safari, Settings, ipod, Photos,Kindle and WWF


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

When the iOS 4 gets released for iPad later this year, you'll be able to make "folders" of apps. You just drag apps on top of each other to create them.. So you can have a "Games" folder, a "Videos" folder (for all the video apps, Netflix, ABC, built in Videos, etc) and so on.

Should be a free update for iPadders this fall.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

akjak said:


> When the iOS 4 gets released for iPad later this year, you'll be able to make "folders" of apps. You just drag apps on top of each other to create them.. So you can have a "Games" folder, a "Videos" folder (for all the video apps, Netflix, ABC, built in Videos, etc) and so on.
> 
> Should be a free update for iPadders this fall.


Yep--but just like the Kindle 2.5 update, that doesn't solve the problem of what to do now. LOL With four pages of apps in under a month, I think waiting until this fall to organize these probably isn't the best idea for me.

Most iPadders (world according to Steve) have only downloaded an average of 17 apps, so I guess it's not urgent for many!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Yep--but just like the Kindle 2.5 update, that doesn't solve the problem of what to do now. LOL With four pages of apps in under a month, I think waiting until this fall to organize these probably isn't the best idea for me.
> 
> Most iPadders (world according to Steve) have only downloaded an average of 17 apps, so I guess it's not urgent for many!


If the average is only 17, without me it would be only 16...  I'm not going to say how many I've downloaded...but I do have 11 pages of apps, though not all are full.... of course, I've deleted some too. I'm paring down the ones I don't use.

I have the ones I use everyday on the first screen because I can get to that with a push of the button! (Like WWF.) Then I have games, reference, produtivity, music, books...

Not sure I want folders, this is working pretty well.

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't wait for the sort of folder system. My house may be a disaster zone but I like my screen to be all neat and tidy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there a way of deleting apps from list in your iTunes app pane?  Or are they there permanently?  There's some free ones and one or two cheapies that I'd just like to be totally gone.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I think you can just click on it and then hit delete.  If thats not it, try right clicking it and hitting delete off the menu that appears.    I know there is a way to do it because I deleted a few freebies myself.  You can also just not leave it checked when you are synching it...it will keep it on your hard drive, but not bring it over to the iPad desktop.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Is there a way of deleting apps from list in your iTunes app pane? Or are they there permanently? There's some free ones and one or two cheapies that I'd just like to be totally gone.


Right click on the app with your mouse. Drop down will show delete, then ask if you want to permanently delete or move to something else.

Best Wishes!


----------

